
Show HN: TS-Browser – A web-based transport stream analyser/viewer - mrmattyboy
https://github.com/MatthewJohn/TS-Browser/blob/master/README.md
======
gcb0
so, a remote file browser that can show media info about a video?

~~~
mrmattyboy
Yeh, sorry, nothing too exciting... although tried to keep it fairly
lightweight and will add some features such as search, which will allow
filtering of videos based of bit rate and such. I wasn't able to find anything
else that did quite the same job; but if you know of something, I'd love any
information about them :)

~~~
gcb0
look at the components used by Linux for NAS. they include a bunch of stuff
like that. I'm not that familiar with any

